# Pigeon Pellet Substitutes



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

I need a bit of help here regaurding pellet substitutes.I have called around to every place I can think of locally to find a pigeon pellet to add to my grain mix,TSC doesnt carry any,my local feed store only sells the pigeon mix(the grain and corn stuff) nobody is carrying any purina pigeon checkers or something simular in the way of pigeon chow. Is there anything I can substitute for it,to add to my grains? Like poultry food,turkey food or game bird pellets? What would be best as my birds are ''picking'' around and only eating 'certain' things out of the pigeon mix and wasteing the rest,and i would like them to be balanced out more in diet.Anything I can do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are some purina dealers near you,http://www.purinamills.com/DealerLocator.aspx?SearchType=Z&ZipCode=16601 just call them and ask them to order you a bag. you can use chicken and turkey or gambird pellet. also.... if your birds are picking around then they won't eat the pellets. you need to measure their feed out so your not overfeeding and they eat all of it in 10 to 20 mins, if they don't it is too much...you will have to do that first before adding the pellet or you will just end up with pellets in the bottom of the feeder every day...so measure the feed untill they are eating it ALL in about 10 to 20 mins, then slowley add but less grain feed till you get half grain and half pellet or what ever proportion you want...but do it slow....they may leave a few pellets in the bottom at first, but everyday they will eat more as they will be hungry and gobble down the pellet with the rest of the seeds.... this can not happen if you are over feeding they will leave the pellets untounched and it will be a waste of a bag of pellets.


----------



## coyotejoe (Apr 10, 2009)

I switched my birds over to Purina Pigeon Checkers a couple of months ago and I'm quite happy with the result. My reason for switching was that they wasted so much grain, just throwing out the small stuff to get to the peas and corn and that defeats the purpose of providing a balanced diet in the first place. The pellets were about the same cost per pound but they eat it all and thus I feel they get better nutrition than by picking and wasting the grain and I save a few bucks.
Any 'Checkerboard" dealer can order anything Purina produces if they are willing to bother and I don't see how it could be a great bother since they have to periodically reorder anyhow. My birds average about 1/2 pound per bird per week and since it may take more than a week to get it in store I will order two 50 pound bags and as soon as I break the second bag I order two more.
I switched my birds over quite abruptly, one day they were on mixed grain and the next they got only pellets. They were slow eaters for a couple of days but then they dug in just like they had with the grain and I never observed any problems from the change.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

If you have a blue seal dealer in the area see if he has (or can order you) catfish pellets. I know tractor supply has their brand but blue seal usually has a fresher product. I use them all thru the breeding season. They are small like a pea and the birds eat them really well
Tom


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

Foy's told me if there was no pigeon pellets sold in my area. To use a good chicken pellet. If you are not going to show or anything like that. They say a lot of people do it.


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> here are some purina dealers near you,http://www.purinamills.com/DealerLocator.aspx?SearchType=Z&ZipCode=16601 just call them and ask them to order you a bag. you can use chicken and turkey or gambird pellet. also.... if your birds are picking around then they won't eat the pellets. you need to measure their feed out so your not overfeeding and they eat all of it in 10 to 20 mins, if they don't it is too much...you will have to do that first before adding the pellet or you will just end up with pellets in the bottom of the feeder every day...so measure the feed untill they are eating it ALL in about 10 to 20 mins, then slowley add but less grain feed till you get half grain and half pellet or what ever proportion you want...but do it slow....they may leave a few pellets in the bottom at first, but everyday they will eat more as they will be hungry and gobble down the pellet with the rest of the seeds.... this can not happen if you are over feeding they will leave the pellets untounched and it will be a waste of a bag of pellets.



I called everyone on the 'dealer list' they do sell purina-just not pigeon checkers.I wonder if the could special order some,since they are a dealer?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

prophecy said:


> I called everyone on the 'dealer list' they do sell purina-just not pigeon checkers.I wonder if the could special order some,since they are a dealer?


yes! ask them to order you a bag....didn't I say that already...lol... my dealer does, yours should too, just have to ask.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi folks,

I was also thinking of adding some pellets into Stanley's diet. I found this brand called Herb-Corn and Levu-corn on Jedd's Pigeon and Bird Supply website. Has anyone ever used these products or heard about them? 

Here are the links to their descriptions:
http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?category=ALL&keyword=Pellets&no=924&searchpath=8353288&sfs=50164b5b
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-925/LEVU-dsh-CORN-2-kg-%28Versele-dsh-Laga%29/Detail.bok?sfs=50164b5b


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was also thinking of adding some pellets into Stanley's diet. I found this brand called Herb-Corn and Levu-corn on Jedd's Pigeon and Bird Supply website. Has anyone ever used these products or heard about them?
> 
> ...



I was looking for that awhile back and forgot where I saw it...thanks for the link. it sure sounds nice as a suppliment, seems great for a pet house pigeon, the only problem is will they eat it....try it and tell us how it goes.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I am glad I could help with the link Spirit wings  I think I am going to try it! I will let you know how it goes!

So.. If I add pellets to Stan's diet as a supplement to his grains (eventually his feed will be half pellet half grains) should I still give him probiotics and cod liver oil 1x a month? I know that some vitamins in excess are toxic.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I add the chicken egg laying pellets and they eat them just fine. I've been looking around here for pigeon pellets and can't find any either. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> I am glad I could help with the link Spirit wings  I think I am going to try it! I will let you know how it goes!
> 
> So.. If I add pellets to Stan's diet as a supplement to his grains (eventually his feed will be half pellet half grains) should I still give him probiotics and cod liver oil 1x a month? I know that some vitamins in excess are toxic.


I think that would be fine.


----------

